# How many words can you think of to describe how you feel...



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

What words describe how you feel right now?

SAD

ANGRY


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Frustrated (with a particular poster on here)

Bored (with my job)

Anticipatory (of getting off work)

Desirous (of seeing hubby after work)

Resigned (to the fact I have to do grocery shopping tonight)

Smitten (with the thought of finally getting to bed with hubby tonight)


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

Devastated

Stupid


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

tortured


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Good

Content

Happy

(Several years post dumping my cheater, and currently with an amazing woman.  )


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

At this very moment.
Hungry
Excited (to see H at softball tonight)
Nervous (for election results)


----------



## gemjo (Aug 24, 2012)

Upset (he stormed out for cigs )

Low

Miserable (where will it all end)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Cluster headache on right side of head/face


----------



## jumperdono (Nov 9, 2012)

Cluster headache on right side of head


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

Sleepy its 2:22 am...... all two's! zzzzzzz


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

A little bit smitten


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Cautious
Hungry
Content
Changed
Hopeful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Defeated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Lost
Hurt
Devastated


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

My username suggests!

I felt lost.
I felt no hunger

for almost 3-4 months.


----------



## Surprisesinlife (Nov 9, 2012)

Lucky-- that we have a chance to start over and are communicating better

Fragile
Emotionally on roller coaster


----------

